# Poecilotheria subfusca



## Pascal47 (Jun 17, 2005)

hello all the world 

birth of this very pretty species. All in image


----------



## David_F (Jun 17, 2005)

Congrats on the eggsac!  Best looking pokie there is, IMO.  Good luck with it.

EDIT: I spoke too soon.  Looks like you had great luck.  How long ago were the photos taken?


----------



## Pascal47 (Jun 17, 2005)

I continue to show to you the course of the process. 
The cocoon is opened and the larvae are put in the incubator


----------



## Pascal47 (Jun 17, 2005)

the larvae blacken


----------



## Pascal47 (Jun 17, 2005)

following stage


----------



## Pascal47 (Jun 17, 2005)

the continuous process normally


----------



## Pascal47 (Jun 17, 2005)

last stage


----------



## Zorack (Jun 17, 2005)

stunning pics mate! gratz


----------



## Steven (Jun 17, 2005)

:drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool: 


 very nice ! :clap:


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome pics man very cool


----------



## Didymus (Jun 17, 2005)

Are you selling them? I might be interested.


----------



## Robi_Wan (Jun 17, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## dnl (Jun 17, 2005)

supreme pic's!
i think a lot of people is interested didymus heheheh


----------



## Didymus (Jun 17, 2005)

dnl said:
			
		

> supreme pic's!
> i think a lot of people is interested didymus heheheh


Yes, but they don't all live in a country next to France.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 17, 2005)

The most beautiful Pokie 
Hopefully the slings will do fine.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 17, 2005)

good work as usual Pascal!


----------



## Steven (Jun 17, 2005)

Didymus said:
			
		

> Yes, but they don't all live in a country next to France.


    

good point  ;P  !


----------



## DanD5303 (Jun 17, 2005)

Wonderful series of pictures, Thanks. 

DanD


----------



## Schlyne (Jun 17, 2005)

:drool: Great pictures.  I admit my first though at looking at the pictures of eggs with legs is "I'll take a handful"


----------



## Pascal47 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you for your compliment   
I am sorry but I keep all the babies


----------



## Sean (Jun 18, 2005)

Very nice pics.


----------



## shogun804 (Jun 18, 2005)

very nice pictures.  a specie of poke that i will hopefully get my hands on sometime soon. congratus on the little ones :clap:


----------



## kap (Jun 20, 2005)

Félicitations Pascal !  :clap: 

Kap


----------



## dnl (Jun 20, 2005)

Didymus said:
			
		

> Yes, but they don't all live in a country next to France.


yeah, nothing's perfect 
buttttttttttt, i'll be back to Germany.. i'm getting closer hehehe


----------



## Mendi (Jun 20, 2005)

:drool:  :drool:  :worship:  :worship:  :drool:  :drool:​

Est-ce que je devrai vendre mon âme à vous que vous m'enverriez 2 ou 3 brides au TN est ? ? ? P.M. je Je ruine un autre clavier radotant au-dessus de ces pokies peu très beaux


:drool:  :drool:  :clap:  :worship:  :clap:  :drool:  :drool:​


----------

